# Abiotic from Miami, FL



## Metalus (Feb 14, 2012)

These dudes deserve more recognition. Go give them some likes 



https://www.facebook.com/Abioticfl


----------



## MikeHONCHO (Feb 17, 2012)

A friend showed me this video about a week ago. Would love to see these guys live


----------



## Metalus (Feb 18, 2012)

They're pretty good live. Im good friends with some of the members and I believe they might be touring soon


----------



## Sonicassaultphil (Feb 18, 2012)

Me and my partner Charles j did this e.p. with them  super awesome guy's and great band


----------



## Metalus (Feb 19, 2012)

Sonicassaultphil said:


> Me and my partner Charles j did this e.p. with them  super awesome guy's and great band



Ill be honest, I dont love the mix, but its one of those mixes that eventually grows on you. I still have my gripes about it, but now I can't envision it being anything else and with that I say kudos to you dudes!


----------



## renzoip (Feb 19, 2012)

Interesting. Not my kind of music, but at least it's good to see talented bands from around the area. I agree it would be cool to check them out live.


----------



## Sonicassaultphil (Feb 20, 2012)

Metalus said:


> Ill be honest, I dont love the mix, but its one of those mixes that eventually grows on you. I still have my gripes about it, but now I can't envision it being anything else and with that I say kudos to you dudes!



Yeah the mix was a lot different then anything else we ever did. But it work's for them  and you can hear everything including the bass. It was hard to get that much separation yet keep it brutal!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Feb 20, 2012)

So sick. Windmill \m/


----------



## Metalus (Feb 21, 2012)

Sonicassaultphil said:


> Yeah the mix was a lot different then anything else we ever did. But it work's for them  and you can hear everything including the bass. It was hard to get that much separation yet keep it brutal!



My fav thing about the mix is how incredibly heavy you guys made it sound. Any tips on how to achieve that?


----------



## Sonicassaultphil (Feb 21, 2012)

Metalus said:


> My fav thing about the mix is how incredibly heavy you guys made it sound. Any tips on how to achieve that?



Lot's of patience and just keep tweaking it till it sounds good. And also what is on your 2buss while mixing make's a huge difference in what your overall mix is going to sound like.  if you mix into your mastering chain it is easier to achieve what your trying to get quicker. also we used a jsx on this for all the rhythm guitars and my trusty mesa OS 4x12 and a maxon od808 for the boost


----------



## Daken1134 (Feb 21, 2012)

PHIL!!!!! i love you, just sayin


----------



## Sonicassaultphil (Feb 21, 2012)

Daken1134 said:


> PHIL!!!!! i love you, just sayin



Love you to Dean  <3


----------



## Metalus (Feb 22, 2012)

Sonicassaultphil said:


> Lot's of patience and just keep tweaking it till it sounds good. And also what is on your 2buss while mixing make's a huge difference in what your overall mix is going to sound like.  if you mix into your mastering chain it is easier to achieve what your trying to get quicker. also we used a jsx on this for all the rhythm guitars and my trusty mesa OS 4x12 and a maxon od808 for the boost



For real a JSX? Wow you made it sound pretty brutal. Did they use their Agile's? 

So what youre saying is that you start mixing and mastering at the same time? Or do you set up your mastering chain and then mix?

Matt, Ray, and Alex are good friends of mine. Im so happy their music is achieving the success they deserve. They are fantastic musicians .


----------



## Sonicassaultphil (Feb 22, 2012)

Metalus said:


> For real a JSX? Wow you made it sound pretty brutal. Did they use their Agile's?
> 
> So what youre saying is that you start mixing and mastering at the same time? Or do you set up your mastering chain and then mix?
> 
> Matt, Ray, and Alex are good friends of mine. Im so happy their music is achieving the success they deserve. They are fantastic musicians .



Nope they used my Ibanez RG1527 prestige with an emg 81-7 in the bridge and a 707 in the neck  10-59 d'addario string's on it as well. And we changed strings every song and a half. John's lead's were done on the Ibanez and Matt's was done on his agile. And thank's  the setting's on the jsx were def very odd but worked out great with the Quad tracked guitar's


----------



## Metalus (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh wow and here I thought they used their Agiles. Did you quad track the rhythms only or the leads too? Im surprised Matt did the leads on his Agile considering how much of a Ibanez fan boy he is haha.

Thanks for the info dude. You're awesome


----------



## Sonicassaultphil (Feb 23, 2012)

rhythms were all quad tracked so there is 2 track's left and 2 track's right. and the lead's are all single track's unless there is a harmonized part then we dual tracked . And yeah he was just more use to playing lead on his agile so he used that. But for rhythm playing he loved my rg1527


----------



## Sonicassaultphil (Feb 23, 2012)

And no problem on the info bro  hit me up anytime if you have any question's on anything


----------



## Metalus (Feb 24, 2012)

Sonicassaultphil said:


> rhythms were all quad tracked so there is 2 track's left and 2 track's right. and the lead's are all single track's unless there is a harmonized part then we dual tracked . And yeah he was just more use to playing lead on his agile so he used that. But for rhythm playing he loved my rg1527



Awesome. So for all the harmonized leads you panned hard and hard right? Or only slightly off center? 
No surprise there. He told me as soon as he can hes getting his hands on some sort of Prestige Ibanez. I think he wants the galaxy white 1527 with the maple fretboard 



Sonicassaultphil said:


> And no problem on the info bro  hit me up anytime if you have any question's on anything



Thanks man . Do I hit you up on here? Or can I add you on Facebook or something?


----------



## Sonicassaultphil (Feb 24, 2012)

Metalus said:


> Awesome. So for all the harmonized leads you panned hard and hard right? Or only slightly off center?
> No surprise there. He told me as soon as he can hes getting his hands on some sort of Prestige Ibanez. I think he wants the galaxy white 1527 with the maple fretboard
> 
> 
> ...



either facebook or here is fine  i am not hard to find


----------



## cGoEcYk (Feb 24, 2012)

I'll check these guys out when I get home. I grew up in Miami and still have a lot of friends/collaborators down there. Dissever is another good band.


----------

